# EMT/Medic Gamers



## DV_EMT (Nov 24, 2009)

Any EMT's or Medics in here gamers?

if so... what platform, favorite or usual game?

and for any xbox 360 players... do you have an xbox live gamertag?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

I was until I met my girlfriend, then I just kinda stopped. I used to go nuts on games like Forza Motorsport, any realistic racing games. I did pick up a controller to play a little Modern Warfare 2 when I spent the night visiting a college. Other than that I can't remember last time I played.


----------



## Shieldheart (Nov 24, 2009)

Just beat Dragon Age: Origins for PC.  Was pretty amazing.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 24, 2009)

I play Modern Warfare 2, but only for the PC.  Fantastic game, though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2009)

I was actually going to make an XBL post to find out who else.

My GT is the same as my forum name.  Generally play MW2 or L4D2.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 24, 2009)

When I have time... rare... xbox halo junkie.


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not on much, but when I am, I'm usually playing Dead Space on 360...

My gamer tag is the same as my forum name


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 24, 2009)

Gamer?  Only since I was 3 and was taught how to beat Super Mario (the original for NES) by jumping levels... lol...  I am still a Nintendo Purist, although I haven't touched a controller in months and really just haven't been very much into Video Games since the first few years of GameCube.  But when I am feeling nostalgic, I will break out some of the older games, particularly the N64 games that I still find revolutionary such as Super Mario 64, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (still the greatest game ever, or the various Rogue Squadron games.  NES and SNES games are revisted form time to time too.  Other than that, I do have a few Computer Games that I love such as the earlier Call of Duty's, Elite Force, or Star Trek Armada.  Nothing recently though.....


----------



## fma08 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wish I still had time to game... Would be working on FF XII right now

And to mountain res-q, Star Trek Armada II rocks!!!


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a 360 man myself.  My roommate and I have been playing a ton of Halo 3 as of late.  My tag is bok269.

I also figured college would be a good time to break out the N64.  If only they developed online play in 1996.


----------



## Shieldheart (Nov 25, 2009)

Any paper and pencil RPG players?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2009)

Quit spending all your money on Tim Hortons and you might be able to afford something besides paper and pencil games!


----------



## Shieldheart (Nov 25, 2009)

paper & pencil > all other rpgs


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice to see some post up here! I figured that there were gamers on the forum! 

as for me... I've always been a halo junkie... before that... it was goldeneye for N64.

Recently I've been addicted to Call fo Duty: modern Warfare 2. its absolutely phenominal... that and Halo ODST are pretty good.... my gamertag is Dominator329 if anyone want to play Live with me.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> But when I am feeling nostalgic, I will break out some of the older games, particularly the N64 games that I still find revolutionary such as Super Mario 64, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (still the greatest game ever, or the various Rogue Squadron games.



Ha, I still drag those out occasionally too. But I haven't played anything seriously since those days, so I don't consider myself any sort of gamer.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2009)

*I thought you meant EMS gaming*

"]I was a bouncer on Second Life Fire Dept until it imploded, griefing griefers and reporting renegades. It was a very silly and pathological place to be except for the artists and modelers who developed stuff and shared it.

I broke down and bought ebay copies of MecWarrior 3 and Merc last week, now trying to relearn how to use a joystick.
I remember the runout of Pong, etc.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha! As if I have the time for that anymore! (I wish though......) When I do, any kind of realistic first-person-shooter. (No crazy, impossible stuff.)

I know. I am pretty boring........-_-


----------



## FireResuce48 (Nov 26, 2009)

xbox tag

Coaxial Puppet

I pretty much only play modern warfare 2 right now. 
And hockey.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 26, 2009)

Love RPGs and MMOs, though not concentrating on any at the moment.

Major love for Aion, though.  Do a lot of work with Wizards of the Coast on D&D. That's been a blast.  It's funny that our PnP games have turned into Laptop 'n iPhone games.  All my characters are run off my iPhone.  W00t.


----------



## colafdp (Nov 26, 2009)

gamertag is inukshuk

playing modern warfare 2 and nhl 10 mostly now. some of us will have to get together on MW2 sometime.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2009)

*Ah, I remember when my friends were testers for Avalon Hill.*

Used to be some sort of status thing to be selected to test run their board games.


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Nov 28, 2009)

kd7emt said:


> Love RPGs and MMOs, though not concentrating on any at the moment.



:lol: My partner and I play WoW together at the station. Everyone we play with knows the "911" message and immediate log off.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 28, 2009)

Heh. That's awesome.  I couldn't do that to my guildies.  They'd be calling for blood.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 28, 2009)

Diablo II


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shieldheart said:


> paper & pencil > all other rpgs



Yes!

Otherwise, almost completely all PC.  I'll kill people on XBOX if they bring it.  I play and have played a ton of different ones, such as FS2004 (Heavily modded.), Dragon Age, Elder Scrolls, Mount and Blade, Portal, Civ IV, Total War, Rainbow Six, Thief (All.), Carnivores (a stupidly fun game), etc.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Dec 5, 2009)

PS3 PSN is EMS_WARLORD.

Playing a lot of MW2 right now.


----------



## phabib (Dec 5, 2009)

I was a big gamer until school started up. Now I look at my console longingly over my book. Only two weeks till semester ends....


----------



## bunkie (Dec 5, 2009)

Help me out gamers. I've been out of the zone for a while. Is the 360 worth the step up? I pretty much want it only for halo 3. But I have to choose between a ps3, a 360 and a wii. The kids will be playing it as well. Thoughts. :unsure:


----------



## piranah (Dec 5, 2009)

i was a playstation person.......amazing games/online play


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 6, 2009)

My favorite game series of all time?

The Total War series.   Have played every single one of their games since they started with Shogun 10 years ago.



I'm playing Empire: Total War a lot right now.  Stupid Austria keeps attacking me.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2009)

Simcity 4: Rush Hour. The best game that will ever be made until Electronic Arts pulls it's head out of it's rectum and stops with this Socities knockoff bull dung. Yea, Sim city is now a pretty niche game because it's friggin complex, but hell, look at the success that games like Harpoon have. Dear God, please force EA to hire Will Wright and spin Maxis off to do their own thing? Pretty please? Hell, at the very least you could do is make a SimFarm 2. Now that was a strangely addicting game.


----------



## piranah (Dec 6, 2009)

my gametag is med14187


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 6, 2009)

Ubisoft has been irking me ever since they bought the rights to Tom Clancy games from Redstorm.


The original Rainbow 6's and Ghost Recons were fantastic tactical shooters.  Now the crap they are putting out is run-and-gun crap aimed at todays youth who have no appreciation for tactics, and would rather have 'awesome cool guns that shoot lots of bullets'.


Rogue Spear has kicked my butt many a time.  This crap they have out now like Vegas... boring.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ubisoft has been irking me ever since they bought the rights to Tom Clancy games from Redstorm.
> 
> 
> The original Rainbow 6's and Ghost Recons were fantastic tactical shooters.  Now the crap they are putting out is run-and-gun crap aimed at todays youth who have no appreciation for tactics, and would rather have 'awesome cool guns that shoot lots of bullets'.
> ...




I will always have a soft spot for the Red Storm Entertainment games--those are what I played the most of when they came out. The graphics were under par, and the engine needed some work. They still managed to be fun and I played the hell out of them. By the time Ubisoft started making the games, I was playing through each of the older games on elite mode using only a pistol and speed-running the level doing only head shots trying for 100% accuracy.

I love the ubisoft games, though. The only complaint I really have about them is that the damage system needs work. I don't like that you could get shot in the leg, the screen show you as nearly dead, then recover completely. In multiplayer, you can get dropped, and then be revived by your teammates.

Besides, if Ubisoft didn't buy Tom Clancy games from Red Storm, we wouldn't have Splinter Cell. I love that series. 

I'll miss the old game play in which you get hit once, you die, and then you sit there for the next 10 minutes waiting for everyone else that wasn't stupid and rushed in to finish the level, but these new games are still a lot of fun in quite a few ways.

I used to play a lot of PC games, but haven't upgraded my computer at all since high school. I've unfortunately run out of games to play without  some serious hardware upgrades--probably a whole new PC. I've been playing PS3 pretty exclusively lately. My PSN name is Dirtdiver643.


----------



## RyanMidd (Dec 6, 2009)

*Holy crap.*

I'm coming off a 4-day Dragon Age: Origins binge, and I'm not even halfway through the game.

I'm between contracts with lots of spare time, and this game has eaten at least 3 hours a day since Wednesday night.


Sweet baby J in heaven, do I love the games BioWare puts out.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 6, 2009)

gamertag is flood8

beatles rock band

modern warfare two

UFC

Bunkie...    what you have to ask yourself is, "is walking out of the store with a minimum of $700 payment ok?"  

Because... that's not the end of the buying hehe.  

We bought the midrange memory xbox, an extra controller, battery packs, rockband, lips (because it comes with 2 microphones), and one more game.
our grand total was just under $800.  Then in the months following i've spent another @$350 on the wifi connection, xbox live, beatles downloads and a few more games.  

Damn lucky i have two nursing jobs now... or i wouldn't be able to afford this expensive electronics habit... oh wait... now i dont have much time to play... 

lol


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2009)

Warrio's Smooth Moves for the Wii. Dance Dance Revolution, Rockband, Resident Evil, Grand Theft Auto, F.E.A.R, Silent Hill and the sims.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 6, 2009)

I wont lie... FEAR shocked me at times.


But the scariest game of all time has got to be Dead Space.  My god, playing that game with surround sound at night with all the lights turned off is freaky.  

My brother and I were playing it one night and our dog barked and scared the crap out of both of us.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 7, 2009)

Xbox 360: Currently MW2 and Assassins Creed 2


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 7, 2009)

Shieldheart said:


> Any paper and pencil RPG players?




I am for one. keep bringing FF/Medics into the fold for one shot games when at a station...


----------



## ZVNEMT (Dec 7, 2009)

we play guitar hero at the station alot, but i recently donated my N64 there and now our resident idiot has monopolized james bond, but sucks horribly at it....


----------



## Nova (Dec 7, 2009)

Day of Defeat: Source anyone??


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to play regular DoD. I'm tempted to download it again, but I'm not sure how many servers there are left running it.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 7, 2009)

I game when I can, right now I am working on Dragon Age: Origins, a marvelous game with a great story.  Got it for PC.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 7, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> we play guitar hero at the station alot, but i recently donated my N64 there and now our resident idiot has monopolized james bond, but sucks horribly at it....



I loved goldeneye!!! but i think the real winners for N64 were mario kart and super smash bros. Great party games!


----------



## mct601 (Dec 9, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> I loved goldeneye!!! but i think the real winners for N64 were mario kart and super smash bros. Great party games!



don't forget mario party. duke nukem 64 and duke nukem zero hour were two of my favorites.


I play my 360 when I have time to spare, which isn't often. Madden/NCAA '10, Forza 3, and CoD:Modern Warfare 2 are my addictions.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 10, 2009)

mct601 said:


> don't forget mario party. duke nukem 64 and duke nukem zero hour were two of my favorites.
> 
> 
> I play my 360 when I have time to spare, which isn't often. Madden/NCAA '10, Forza 3, and CoD:Modern Warfare 2 are my addictions.



God I'm in love with the Forza series, just wish i had a 360 instead of having to go to my friends house all of the time. But my friends do swear I'm unbeatable in Forza.

Tried to play Battlfield 2 online on my computer earlier today, MAJOR FAIL. I need a better internet connection so I can fire where he is at instead of where he was at.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 10, 2009)

I play World of Warcraft on the twisting nether server.
I go by Arbeau which is my lvl 57 human warrior or Northman which is my lvl 80 human death knight.


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Dec 11, 2009)

Grand theft auto IV 
awesome made, and so #&%@!# brutal!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 11, 2009)

I love my 360. Lately I've been playing Assassin's Creed II although I've already beaten it. Just getting all the hidden collectibles and the sorts to completely finish up the game.

However I play Modern Warfare 2 a lot on Xbox Live. Still haven't picked up COD4 since the MW2 release. My gamertag is the same as my username.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I wont lie... FEAR shocked me at times.
> 
> 
> But the scariest game of all time has got to be Dead Space.  My god, playing that game with surround sound at night with all the lights turned off is freaky.
> ...



Agreed on both games. FEAR had some good spooks with the little girl (like when climbing in the elevator shaft in the first game, look up and there's the girl staring at you.

Dead Space was really freaky but the "boss" was way too easy to defeat... The fast monster guys you face on the ship that you crash into are much harder.


----------



## FR Wrath (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I play on the 360 all the time. Gamertag is FR Acadia. Also, if anyone is interested, I'm a member of a clan that is composed entirely of medics,cops, firefighters, any and all first responders. Just PM me if you have any questions or visit www.teamfirstresponders.com. We have a killer WoW team and a pretty decent Modern Warfare 2 team also.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 12, 2009)

NorthCoastChick said:


> :lol: My partner and I play WoW together at the station. Everyone we play with knows the "911" message and immediate log off.



What server you on.  What faction horde or alliance.


----------



## Nova (Dec 13, 2009)

"Saving lives offline... Ending them online"  LOL


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Yea, Sim city is now a pretty niche game because it's friggin complex, but hell, look at the success that games like Harpoon have.


I try to play SC4 every once in a while. Its economy is freaking complex, indeed. Everything is fine until I start building hospitals and/or schools. System quickly becomes overwhelmed, workers go on strikes demanding more schools and hospitals, buildings become abandoned, and I run out of funds.

I've recently finished the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Love this game.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 19, 2009)

*Games*

First of all, Nova that was  cute.  
  Secondly,  I am not a gamer. I never have been. I could never get into it all.  
   My friend one day told me to  try WoW and I was  OK.  So  I started playing it, and I was hooked.   I  am very slowly starting to warm up to the xbox360.  I  have tried  playing Halo and  wow do I suck at it haha. Anyways  thats my story.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 30, 2009)

I play:

Unreal Tournament GOTY

Command & Conquer

Age of Empires


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

big 360 player.. used to play only rainbow six til my buddy got me hooked on call of duty.  was playing mwf2 but my dog kind of ate it lastnight so I had to order a new one.. hopefully be here next week sometime.. gamer tag is *chas1985*  will be changing when my subscription is up and i start my new 13 month subscription


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2010)

I play a little of everything. Getting xbox live next week. Play TDU, Ace Combat Series, COD Series, and PC flight sims


----------



## Dominion (Jan 17, 2010)

Huge gamer since I was little.  I play a little bit of everything but really prefer MMO's and RPG's.  I've played some form or another of MMO's since I was 12 years old and started playing Ultima Online.  Right now I dabble in WoW and other RPGs.  Been playing Dragon Age Origins and waiting for the new Final Fantasy to come out.  Not HUGE on FPS games anymore.  

Also LOVE D&D, and seconding the comment that our pen and paper games have turned into laptop and cellphone games


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

has anyone heard anything about the new diablo 3 game coming out?  heard rumors and seen a few trailers but since then i haventheard anything


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I wont lie... FEAR shocked me at times.
> 
> 
> But the scariest game of all time has got to be Dead Space.  My god, playing that game with surround sound at night with all the lights turned off is freaky.
> ...



"Doom 3" with the lights off and headphones in scared the living crap out of me a few times.

Bioshock is also a pretty screwed up game, and it made me jump a few times too.


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 17, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. PS3. clown2theleft



Later!

--Coop


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2010)

As a 15 year old American boy, yes, yes I play video games. Not as much as I used to, but I have an Xbox 360, I play Fallout 3 from time to time. I played Modern Warfare 2, but I beat it in 2 days. Mainly the only video games I like are long, story based ones, like Zelda (haven't played a Zleda game in three years, they are VERY time consuming)


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

modern warfare 2 is all about the online game play.. story line is ok but online is where its at


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jan 18, 2010)

XBOX 360 with all the Need For Speeds, FM3, G.R.A.W., G.R.A.W. II, R6V, R6V2, COD4, MW2.  Gamertag: MSDelatFlt.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone else waiting for StarCraft 2 to be released? I still remember playing SC1 right after it was released


----------



## toxicengine (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, I play on an XBOX 360. The games I usually play are: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Gears of War, and Star Wars Battlefront 2.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't really play any games. I'll occassionally play something on the Wii. Usually the wii fit, or some of the games like bowling, baseball or tennis. I've never really taken the time to try out anything else, I never really have the time.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 19, 2010)

x.x im stuck on the wii right now.. Trauma Center Second Opionion.. god i am glad GUILT is not real.


----------



## CarlW (Jan 22, 2010)

Used to play Magic...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2010)

NathanialWish said:


> Used to play Magic...



Me too. I played from back when Mercadian Masques to just after 8th edition.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 22, 2010)

I played Pokemon in 5th grade... does that count?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol I played that too...but I was like 9? or in 3rd or 4th grade


----------



## CarlW (Jan 22, 2010)

How about Facebook games?  Mafia Wars?  Farmville?  Restaurant City?  I don't have the time, but I admire folks who have a fully furnished and stocked restaurant--I just end up with burnt stuff...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I played Pokemon in 5th grade... does that count?



I was in like 6th grade when I played that. It's what led into the MTG phase, which in turn led to D&D


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 22, 2010)

NathanialWish said:


> Used to play Magic...



I still do occasionally actually (let the roast begin! )


----------



## nomofica (Jan 22, 2010)

I just finished playing Crysis. Gooood game. Crysis Warhead, here I come.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 22, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I just finished playing Crysis. Gooood game. Crysis Warhead, here I come.



The graphics in that game (if played on a good computer) are outstanding.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 22, 2010)

got my new modern warfare 2 in today.. i'll be on tonight.. add me chas1985 and i also used to play magic and D&D.  Actually wish I still had time to play those games


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2010)

Just got Xbox live setup.
Mediconi is my gamertag


----------



## 605medic (Jan 23, 2010)

Xbox 360...Gamertag is MetalMedic60.  Game of choice right now is Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 23, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 comes out on Wednesday.


The time that wont be spent at my internship will be spent saving the galaxy from the Reapers!  


Mass Effect is quite possibly one of the best games in history... behind GoldenEye of course.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 24, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> The graphics in that game (if played on a good computer) are outstanding.



Agreed. My computer can play the game on high with an FPS of about 20-30, sometimes it'll drop to 15, sometimes it'll jump up to 45. 


And I just beat Crysis Warhead today. Now I can't wait for Crysis 2 ahaha.


----------



## eynonqrs (Jan 26, 2010)

*I am big time old school*

I do not own any modern gaming units. I have the Atari 2600, Colecovision and the orginal Nintendo. Haven't played them in a while. Used to be a big gamer when I was young. Still enjoy it when I have the chance.


----------

